
Ask HN: How to use AI to be a better software engineer? - yks
How can a typical full-stack or backend software engineer use AI techniques to improve their productivity and better differentiate themselves on the market without becoming a data scientist?
======
PaulHoule
By taking advantage of recent developments that can put something like

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-
driven_architecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-driven_architecture)

on wheels.

